# ATTN: Members Involved with Golden Rescue Groups



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Or anyone else who helps with Goldens in need.

There is a Group on Facebook called FRIENDS OF GOLDEN RETRIEVERS-

Here is the link to their page-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

Goldens in shelters that are in need of Rescuing or are available for Adoption are listed. 

Lost/Found Goldens are listed. 

I'm seeing a lot of Dogs in need that are in CA Shelters.

There are dogs listed all over the US. 

Please pass the word so they can be helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Thanks for telling everyone about this Facebook Group, Friends of Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow it is sad how many lost goldens are posted there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It is, and it's also sad to see so many Goldens in shelters that are in need of Adoption or Rescue. 

I contacted Friends of Golden Retrievers, gave them the National Golden Retriever Rescue Committee Listing info and asked if they would post the info so people in different States can contact a Group in their area and State.

Maybe, some dogs will be helped.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

That's a great idea, we see that networking can move mountains if people have the right tools. Course sometimes that also leads to our rescues being overwhelmed I have already decided once Boots passes I will sign up to foster for ours. He is our rescue but he doesn't have the best dogs manners with new dogs at our house so waiting is a must plus three dogs in 1300 sq feet is about my DH max lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help a GR Rescue that I adopted my Roxy through. They have since closed down. I answered their email acct., helped with Intakes and did a variety of duties in my County since I basically was the only Volunteer in it. The Rescue was based 2 hours South of me. 

I miss being actively involved with a group. The closest ones to me are over 2. 5 hours away. 

Your like me, my DH has me at a limit of two and my house is not any bigger than yours. 

We are wanting to move to another state eventually and I hope I can get involved again with a group and maybe foster one day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up-

If anyone is looking to adopt a Golden, there are updates daily on Friends of Golden Retriever Rescue for dogs available for Adoption or to Rescue Groups. 

There is a pair of 1 yr. old Goldens available in CA, beautiful dogs. 

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Friends of Golden Retrievers, FB link:

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/info

Listing for Golden Retriever Rescues and Mixed Breed Rescues can be found at this link:

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/info


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks for this!


----------

